# KindleBoards 30,000th Member Pool



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

KB is growing by leaps and bounds! We currently have 29,212 members. When do you think we'll hit the magic 30k?

My prediction: early December 26th

What's your prediction?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll say mid-day on the 20th.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Mid-day, the 23rd...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

the 22nd around 5:30 pm


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dec. 25th about 11:30 a.m. CST


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Christmas Eve!  Ummm, at 9:30 central time.  

Vicki


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll go with New Years Day.

Dawn


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

12/28/10, 13:30


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Dec 26  - 17:26


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

What time zone are we talking here?  Does the international dateline come into play?  Hmmm.  I'll think about it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Dec. 21st at 4:30 PM EST. 

Is there a prize for guessing correctly?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> What time zone are we talking here? Does the international dateline come into play? Hmmm. I'll think about it.


Unless otherwise specific, I'm assuming Pacific. 



LCEvans said:


> Is there a prize for guessing correctly?


LOL, yes, the prize is the ability to lord it over your fellow boardies for a brief instant until we all forget about this.

Hey, it's better than nothing!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thought I'd update the chase to 30k. As of this posting there are 29,431 members.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on how many spammers are adding false members. About 75% of new "members" added daily have spam in their signatures and never make a post.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

12/25/10  2PM


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Depends on how many spammers are adding false members. About 75% of new "members" added daily have spam in their signatures and never make a post.


Wow, I didn't realize the percentage was that high. What's the point of having spam in your siggy if you never post?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the percentage was that high. What's the point of having spam in your siggy if you never post?


Hahaha! Good point, Monique! 

Vicki


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Monique said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the percentage was that high. What's the point of having spam in your siggy if you never post?


I know, right? I feel like I should be extra spammy to make up for all the dolt's who don't quite get how to do it ....

.... I'm a Nigerian Prince needing assistance moving my money.

.... I'm an electronics wholesaler with special deals just for you.

.... Casino Gambling!

.... Surgery free body augmentations

Oh, and I say December 26th at 11:47 PST ...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Monique said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the percentage was that high. What's the point of having spam in your siggy if you never post?


My only guess is that search engines pick up on the number of forums a certain spam is posted in, and somehow that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the percentage was that high. What's the point of having spam in your siggy if you never post?


My guess is that the spammers create _bunches_ of these daily on discussion boards. The signatures are all formatted similarly. Then they come back and post on a small percentage of those. At one point I was banning all of these "members" as they signed up, but it ended up screwing up the servers, so I stopped.

Right now, of the 39 members added today, 15 of them have spam in their signatures. Often the spam is added after their account is approved, so a few of the 24 that do not have spam in the signature right now will probably have some before the day is up.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow. I had no idea so many were spammers. So, of the near 30k are about half of those ghost spammers?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say close to two-thirds.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Great googley moogley!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> Great googley moogley!


Indeed. . . .as soon as they do post, they're banned. . .please do report if you see a suspect post -- usually it's only marginally on the topic and there will be links in the signature but nothing else. . . . .they'll only have a few posts.

On the bright side, if you don't count the spambots, we have a really high participation among 'real' members -- higher than most internet forums, I'd say. I think that's probably a good thing!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Jan 1, 2011. 5:30 pm, PST


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*December 26 sometime in the afternoon* 

Vianka


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

We're getting closer. Currently we have 29,728 members!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Almost there!

29,993


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

29,996 !!


I was tempted to post numbers a few times earlier Monique. 

I hope I win with December 26 sometime in the afternoon      


Vianka


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

30,000 right now


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations to Vianka for winning the pool and new member, bonus, for being lucky member number 30k.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> 29,996 !!
> 
> I was tempted to post numbers a few times earlier Monique.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Monique said:


> Congratulations to Vianka for winning the pool and new member, bonus, for being lucky member number 30k.


Thank you! Thank you!       










Vianka


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

intinst said:


>


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Woot!!!  Congrats!



Vicki


----------

